# new updated pic's



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

of zak and merlin


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Your Dalmations are lovely


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

more of merlin


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

and crystal nicking mm beer lol 
while he sleeps


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Merlin is gorgeous too, what breed is he??


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

lovely pics Carol - Merlins growing at a right rate of knots!!! He's so handsome - and I love Dallys - there used to be one called Skye at our training class - and as far as Skye's concerned I'll use the word training loosely - she was a little sod


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Kay73 said:


> Merlin is gorgeous too, what breed is he??


his a utonagan

yeah some dallyies can be jo p proberly down to not exercised that much


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

great pics carol u have a good looking lot


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great pics, I love the colour of Merlin


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

oooo there lovely  size of merlins paws  he gonna be a big boi 

i lurv zak  can i ave him ?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Great pictures - both your dogs are adorable!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely pics  merlins coat looks like its coming on well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures carol,,cracking dogs you got,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oooo there lovely  size of merlins paws  he gonna be a big boi
> 
> yes with some luck, big and soppy
> i lurv zak  can i ave him ?


no you cant have him lol  



nici said:


> lovely pics  merlins coat looks like its coming on well


yes its getting there


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are stunning doglets!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,

all of them lol


----------

